# Game #4: Phoenix Suns (3-0) @ Miami Heat (3-0) - 11/3



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 7:30PMEST/4:30PMPST
Where: American Airlines Arena - Miami, FL
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 120-112 vs. Minnesota Timberwolves*











*Phoenix Suns (3-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Miami Heat (3-0)

Starters: 








[PG] Mario Chalmers







[SG] Dwyane Wade








[SF] Quentin Richardson









[PF] Michael Beasley







[C] Jermaine O'Neal *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is going to be an interesting game to say the least. And it's the first back-to-back of the season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Heat have been playing well for the beginning of this season. Suns will definitely need to be ready to play. 
I shouldn't have to say this, but Channing Frye will be the difference maker in this game. If he's hitting those three's, Jermaine won't be able to protect the basket at all.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Defense vs Offense. Suns are going to run them out of the gym.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good (bad) luck for this game guys. 

I think if we're to stop you, we're just going to have to play great defense, if that happens, our offense will just come together. I hope JO is put on Amare and UD/Beasley on Frye, that'd be the smartest option.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa is doubtful for tonight. Reaggravated his wrist. 


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/11/03/20091103spt-sunsbarbosa-CR.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. I hate this pregame stuff. Get on with the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 15-13 with 6 mins left in the 1st. We're on a 8-0 run. 

Hill starting off well. Getting to the line.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Miami on an 8-0 of them own. 21-15, Heat with 2:58 left. Bah. Missed shots, turnovers.

Amare also needs to step it up scoring wise tonight. Does have 5 rebounds already though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Miami's defense is impressive as hell.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AMARE! Thunderous dunk over Anthony. And1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, Amare had a nice feed to Lou.

Dragic just missed an easy one. Then Dorrell Wright drills a 3. 


26-23, Heat at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Heat keep getting called for 3 sec violations. We keep getting called for traveling.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lou with a nice move and scoop layup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic, Dudley, and Frye back-to-back-to-back 3's!. TO Miami 

36-33, Suns 8:11 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, we can't score. Missing everything. 1 pt in the last 4-5 mins. Heat on a 15-1 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

50-37, Heat with 2:45 left.


We're gonna have major problems this season if Amare doesn't get back to form and score inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Speak of the devil. Amare with a nice move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a **** you 3.


Off a miss, Nash to Lou, back out to Amare, who hits a jumper.


Amare with a block on D the other end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

52-44, Heat at the half.



Amare 10 pts (4-6), 8 rebounds, blk. Stepped up on both ends. Also, almost had scored at the buzzer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Suns start playing tougher defense inside for the second half, Suns should pull it out. . . . but way too many easy points for the Heat. 

Suns kept missing shots and of course didn't decide to try and attack the basket until the very end of the quarter. Hopefully they'll wake up for the second half. They looked so lethargic out there. 

On a side note, Q Rich actually looks like an athlete. I was surprised. He used to be a pudgy, slow, unfit basketball player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Vintage Nash/Amare. Off a steal, Nash on a fast break and just scoop passes a trailing Amare for a huge dunk and got fouled. Missed the FT, but Hill got a rebound, got to Amare, who passed out Nash and he hits 3. 2nd 3 of this early 3rd. He's been aggressive too to start it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wade starting to get going.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns had been down 10. It's now 75-71, Heat. 

Stream went down so I couldn't see it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just came back. But qrter ended. 81-75, Heat at the end of 3. 

Arroyo hit a 3 with 0.9 left. They're 8/14 from there. Ridiculous.


Nash has turned it on though. 22 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Missing too many goddamn FTs. It's not like we have Shaq anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with the block! Leads to a fast break, but Dudley got fouled. Make the damn FTs now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love our bench.


81-79, Heat 9:55 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Sick move by Wade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with a sweet move off the dribble and layup on the other end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic on the break to JRich for 3! 84-84 tie game.



Collins playing well for us. Hustling and taking a charge.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley makes a move and gets the layup. 3 pt play. 

87-84, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley with a huge rebound there. 


89-86, Suns 5:47 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3 off the screen. 25 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare had a nice feed to Jrich for 3. Then he hit a 2 off a Miami miss. I would've seen it live but stream was messing up.


99-91, Suns 2:29 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NASH! Nasty drive to the hoop with the layup and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 104, Heat 96*

Nash 30 pts (11-15), 8 assists, 3 rebounds, stl. 23 pts (9-10) in the 2nd half. 

Amare 16 pts (6-9), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blks.


Love the grittiness of this team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Woooooot!! 4-0! Nash went off again in the second half ^_^


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Frye came back down to Earth, but there's one stat line that jumps out at me. 11 blocks to only 2 by the Heat. 

Again, we lost on the boards somewhat (gave up lots of offensive boards, should have had more defensive), but this was a good offensive performance. Only .400 shooting by Miami. Also our poor FT shooting continues, was Amare's eye ok out there? 4/9 FT shooting by Amare kinda worries me. Grant also keeping up with the insane rebounding rate, wonder if he keeps it up for the remainder of the season lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Woooooot!! 4-0! Nash went off again in the second half ^_^


Looks like the Suns have an MV3 player!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dragic is starting to look like an actual back up point guard. I'm glad to see his progression. 

Suns held a team under 100 points! haha


----------

